# The importance of resting



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just got off the phone with a roaster and was amazed at the audacity of some idiot, who after being given a fantastic service, very quick responses and next day delivery of beans roasted the day before, decided to open the beans, tuck into them immediately as espresso and then leave crap feedback saying the beans were really acidic and bright!!

Roasters take great care and energy to work out rest periods for beans so that we as the consumer can enjoy the very best of their product. So I find it amazing that people just ignore the advice of not only the roasters but also places like here. Beans need to degas, which often takes more than 5 days, if used within this time they will seem very bright and lively and will lack the subtlety that the roasters wants you to enjoy, they will be completely different to the tasting notes on a web site and might even not taste nice at all. We have found on various bean threads that some beans don't even come into their own until two weeks.

So my advice to those venturing into the best coffee you will ever make is listen to the roasters listen to the people that know and care about coffee, don't just blindly plough into a bag of super fresh beans, then leave rubbish feedback because you don't want to take time and care over your coffee.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I always take a rest from receiving coffee to opening the bag. I find I work better after a quick power nap and it makes tearing or cutting the tops off much easier.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

day 1 after roasting you can cup the coffee, brewed at a push, but espresso!?!? Bi-carb city


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Name and shame I say........then we can put the rotter in the stocks and throw used tomatoes and other green or root vegetables at him.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I always take a rest from receiving coffee to opening the bag.


Why do I suspect you've been at the new Monsooned Malabar Hit already.?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Why do I suspect you've been at the new Monsooned Malabar Hit already.?


Not me ```````I am a good boy and will not sully this potentially wonderful creation until Tuesday morning, 9 am!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Name and shame I say........then we can put the rotter in the stocks and throw used tomatoes and other green or root vegetables at him.


Ah! Think I've found a use for coffee pucks David


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Now theres a thought.....one of the more qualified hands on members can knock up a quick Trebulet type arrangement and we can move it back and forth distance wise to see whose puck is the most accurate


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Agree with what has been said but I have found the advice from roasters hard to find, maybe I am not looking hard enough. Maybe they need to protect themselves more with writing it in a bigger size.

The main reason I know to leave 7-10days after roast (as a start point) is through this forum.

But even a site like hasbean doesn't seem to publish rest periods clearly if at all on their site, and so does leave the potential for the less informed people to make silly comments about the coffee.

On this line I also like it when roasters (rave and SQM etc) put on a guide for extraction ie 20g in 25g out in 20sec think this is a nice touch


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Your imagination is in overdrive! Did you have one too many coffee's?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Other way around. I am just about o depart now and have the first of many. thanks for reminding me Soll...!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Enjoy yourselves guy's


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Look, my latte art is coming on. I managed to turn an ordinary shot

  

into a Witches face


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Cool! There's not many that can do that


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone can have a go at this. 250 gm bag of your choice of coffee if anyone wants to free pour a better witches face!


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Does 'resting' mean leaving the beans in the bag, sealed, for a few days (it says how long on the label, but its all the way in the kitchen and I'm in the lounge)?

Can I open the bag? Put some in the hopper and let them sit there? Decant into sealed containers? Open the bag and just let it be open and smell gorgeous?

Do any of the above (or anything else) effect the taste, or is the waiting more important than than means ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Resting allows some, but not all, CO2 to leech out of the beans. Advantage of using a sealed bag with a one way valve is it allows the gas out but doesn't allow air in which helps keep the beans in optimum condition. Putting beans in the hopper will allow degassing but do you want to leave them 7-10 days before using them? Best leave them in the sealed bag. If you are desperate, you can grind non-degassed beans and leave the resultant grind for approx 30mins. The grinds will have sufficiently degassed to allow normal extraction. Downside is, you will loose a high degree of volatile aromatics.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Resting allows some, but not all, CO2 to leech out of the beans. Advantage of using a sealed bag with a one way valve is it allows the gas out but doesn't allow air in which helps keep the beans in optimum condition. Putting beans in the hopper will allow degassing but do you want to leave them 7-10 days before using them? Best leave them in the sealed bag. If you are desperate, you can grind non-degassed beans and leave the resultant grind for approx 30mins. The grinds will have sufficiently degassed to allow normal extraction. Downside is, you will loose a high degree of volatile aromatics.


Brilliant, thank you - the bag will remain closed, not least to avoid temptation!

I've got something to use in the mean time, so I'm not totally bereft of coffee whilst I wait...


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Also if the bag is open the coffee absorbs the aromas around it, so if you cook fish that'll be what the coffee absorbs. This is why Normal cupboard storage is advised. As previously advised keep it sealed and away


----------

